# colonoscopy tomorrow



## Posse (Aug 20, 2002)

I am having my 2nd colonoscopy in three years tomorrow. I am t-minus 2 hours before I have to start the Fleet fun, and I've been drinking only water and sucking on Werther's Originals.My first colonoscopy was pretty easy, not counting the prep day. I was told I had IBS at the time... but it hasn't got much better and now I am having some slight bleeding.Has anyone else had bleeding hemorrhoids? Someone told me about them and it sounds like what I've been having lately.Thanks


----------



## boxgirl73 (Jul 5, 2002)

Hi. I'm having my FIRST colonoscopy done next friday to officially dx me with UC. I had mucous and blood mixed together. When the sigmoidoscopy was done, dr saw some inflammation. So, fill me in-how bad is the fleet? should I get the ginger lemon flavor? what's the best drink to take it with? will i be up the WHOLE night? does the iv hurt? will the sedation DEFINITELY put me out???? concerned after reading some of these peoples posts that it won't put me to sleep and i'll feel everything. let me know all the details so i can relax!!! good luck and i'll check back with you tomorrow!


----------



## yodiss (Mar 24, 2002)

boxgirl--Just had my colonoscopy last week: The best thing to mix the fleet phosphosoda with is gingerale-- still tastes bad, but it is much better than fruit juice (which I used for the first dose). I also stuck a lemon jolly rancher in my mouth right after.The fleet made me go ever 2 minutes or so for about 5 hours, and then I got up around 8 times during the night to go-- it is not painful at all, just your butt gets sore from wiping!The IV does not hurt at all, and I went fast to sleep and didn't wake up till it was over. The actual test was probably the best part of the whole thing! Hope this helps~!


----------



## jess105 (Aug 6, 2002)

First, to Posse..about a year ago I notoced some blood in the toilet after a BM, I immediatly called the doctor. She was able to diagnose my hemorrroids in the first visit and after my colonoscopy said that the bleeding I saw was from them. Usually I will see a few drops of blood in the water or on the toilet paper and I feel comfortable that bleeding hemorroids is the right diagnosis.As for Boxgirl..I see your comments about your upcoming colonoscopy all over this board lately. I think that you'll laugh about all this worrying once it is over. Most people never have a problem, but people always are more likely to discuss bad experiences over good experiences, it is a proven business theory. I think that is why you read about the bad experiences on this board. But, just think about all the people in this world suffering like us, and the few bad experiences you have read are so small. Anyway, mix the Fleet with ginger ale or 7-up and drink it down all at once. I was only on the toilet about 4 hours and did not wake up during the night to go at all. The procedure itself is nothing. I got nervous because I was not asleep when the doctor said she was going to start, but I have no recolection of the procedure at all, so I must have went out shortly after that. Good luck, and you better let us know how it went.


----------

